# fish finder advice



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

does anyone have any suggestions or advice on a good fishfinder for a small boat (12ft) for local fishing Mogadore and Nimi. I have never used one before and dont need anything fancy, but would like to make a smart purchase. Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

i have hade some good high dollar fish finders.i got a hummingbird 560 for 129.00 at dicks. and i like it better then my 500.00 lowrance.put in my settings to show fish arch's and bait fish.keeps oll my setting's just turn on and off. this hummingbird is the best fish finder i have had.
hope this helps.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Somebody in the Buy and Sell has a Humminbird Matrix 67 very good unit...........Doc


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you Jim and Doc. Will have to give those a look


----------

